# Anyone need Tile or Stone work



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

We do anything from simple tile installations to custom travertine and marble work. Ben in business for 14.5 years. Kitchens, backspashes, custom built showers etc.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a couple that need bids. You might want to call or stop by my office and talk to Damian.


----------

